# Liz Taylor Oldies 2x



## Eddie Cochran (15 Okt. 2006)

Anbei diese zwei sehr seltenen Netzfunde von Elizabeth Taylor, wobei bei der ersten Collage in der unteren Reihe ein Body Double am Werk sein könnte.
Gruß Eddie





 
Mein dank dem Schöpfer dieser schönen Collagen.


----------



## Muli (15 Okt. 2006)

Ob Body Double oder nicht! Old but Gold! :thx:


----------



## asser11 (4 Nov. 2006)

das waren noch zeiten, die gue alte liz !


----------



## mirona (24 März 2011)

danke


----------



## pactumg (6 Jan. 2015)

Nice one, golden oldie


----------

